# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, April10th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2022)

Palm Sunday! Love PALMS!
Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride, April 10th, 2022
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
Theme: SPRING!🥳😎🥰
When: Sunday Apr.10th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.




The morning after Mike's Swap/Show; @fordmike65 (in Monrovia);
always 1 week after the Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach.
A bunch of Like-minded folks, that get to do it ALL, almost....😊


----------



## OC54 (Apr 2, 2022)

I think the car show will be going on. 
If so no prob. just need to walk your bikes like we have in the past.


----------



## slick (Apr 2, 2022)

We will be in town for the swap and this ride. It will be our first Orange ride. Can't wait!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2022)

slick said:


> We will be in town for the swap and this ride. It will be our first Orange ride. Can't wait!



This is Awesome! 
Looking forward to seeing you both!
Feels like the first time for me too!!!😂
PALM SUNDAY!
Gather 'round Marty @cyclingday while we roll,
he can tell us both common and Latin name,
where they're from,
when they got to U.S.A.,
where they grow best, fruits-or-not, common issues,...
All the good-Stuff!🥳🤩😎🤓🧐
Welcome to So. Cal @slick


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2022)

@tripple3, think you might want to check but it's the car show Sunday so the fountain park is usually closed & surrounded by vendors?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 8, 2022)

OC54 said:


> I think the car show will be going on.
> If so no prob. just need to walk your bikes like we have in the past.






mrg said:


> @tripple3, think you might want to check but it's the car show Sunday so the fountain park is usually closed & surrounded by vendors?



It's OK, walk bikes near fancy cars.



There were a bunch of cars that came to the motorbike ride too;
and griddled up some great pancakes as well!


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2022)

I was talking about the meet up, they actually close the fountain plaza itself during some events?


----------



## The Hat (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 10, 2022)

Wasn't able to get much riding in but alot of walking/pushing the 51 "RED" around a great Downtown car show!, a few of my favorites😎


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 11, 2022)

Wow Tony @The Hat
Love your pics!
Please post More. Often.🥰🤩😎







Missing Charlie of Newport; Love this Rex!😎🤩🥳






DELMAR was chosen for the day,
for Tony, Mike, and Chris, (know who you are)
for LOVE!
TONS of "Vehicle Love" at
Old Towne Orange;
 often and repeatedly.🥰


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 11, 2022)

*A few shots from the ride …

















*


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2022)

What a great weekend. Huge thanks to @fordmike65 for the hospitality, and for throwing a killer bike show/swap. It was a long weekend but not long enough as always. In the blink of an eye, it felt like it was over. 

It was Mary's birthday so we celebrated 400 miles from home in So-cal with bikes, beers, and a concert by the one and only Reverend Horton Heat, the Delta Bombers, and 40 Acre Mule Saturday night after the swap which are all Rickabilly bands from Texas and Las Vegas. Sunday was followed up by the Orange circle ride. I didn't take many photos being preoccupied by great conversations and simply being on vacation but here are a couple with myself, Mary, and The Rev (Jim Heathe) and Jimbo Wallace of the Reverand Horton Heat band after the show.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Apr 11, 2022)

The car show was incredible! Loved seeing all the bikes as well! If I didn't have my '65 Corvair entered at the show, I would have brought my Black Phantom down for the ride!


----------

